# cube Sting,AMS oder Stereo



## the_duke (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir ein neues cube fully zuzulegen.
Unabhängig von der Verfügbarkeit, worin besteht der Unterschied zw. den 3 oben genannten Modellen?
Das Stereo hat mehr Federweg und ein kürzeres Oberrohr, das AMS hat nicht die geniale Dämpferaufnahme, was gibt es sonst noch zu wissen?

Welches würdet ist empfehlen, nicht für Rennen, einfach nur um durch die Wälder zu heizen?

Danke


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> Welches würdet ist empfehlen, nicht für Rennen, einfach nur um durch die Wälder zu heizen?


stereo.
sting und ams gehen eher in die richtung marathon. auf dem stereo sitzt du aufrechter und
damit entspannter. das mehr an federweg tut auch nicht weh, wenn du keine rennen
faehrst, macht aber runter eine menge spass. ist fuer mich ein voll tourentaugliches rad mit
einer menge spasspotential auf fuer groebere trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Mai 2007)

stereo ...   begründung siehe fatz ))


----------



## the_duke (25. Mai 2007)

Das war auch meine erste Wahl.

wie aber aussieht wird es vohl bis 2008 dauern, erstens gibt es derzeit angeblich keine bikes mehr und zweitens bekommt nächstes Jahr die XT die Neuerungen der heurigen XTR

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## aquarace (25. Mai 2007)

Stereo....
Einfach nur goil....


----------



## E=MC² (25. Mai 2007)

Auf jeden Fall Stereo!


----------



## make65 (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte heute die Gelegenheit ein Stereo K 24 zur Probe zu fahren. Im Vergleich zu meinem AMS pro macht's bergab wesentlich mehr Spaß und hoch kommt man auch gut. Der Hinterbau ist genial, im sitzen null wippen. Bei abgesenkter Gabel fährt man schön entspannt die Berge hoch, es wirkt aber etwas träger als das AMS - dort ist die Sitzposition auch gestreckter. 

Das Handling ist bergab viel spielerischer als beim AMS, das Stereo lässt sich einfacher um Hindernisse zirkeln und es schluckt natürlich auch eine Menge mehr. Es kommt bei mir auf jeden Fall in die engere Wahl für mein nächstes Bike, nächste Woche probier ich dann noch ein Stumpjumper aus, bin mal gespannt auf die Unterschiede.


----------



## joey³ (30. Mai 2007)

Ich wollte mir erst auch ein Sterio zulegen. Nachdem ich dann alle u.g. Typen probegefahren bin, war ich vom Handling des Stings am meisten überzeugt. 



> sting und ams gehen eher in die richtung marathon. auf dem stereo sitzt du aufrechter und
> damit entspannter.


Am besten ist immer noch selber fahren und überlegen was Du mit dem Bike tatsächlich machst/machen willst.

Zum Thema Lieferzeit, ich habe genau 1 Woche nach Händlern gesucht der das richtige Bike lagernd hatte. Bei den umliegenden (oder auch etwas weiter) Händlern umhören, da ist wahrscheinlich schon was zu machen, wenns nicht gerade ein 15 Zoll-Rahmen oder so sein muss


----------

